# My pueblo is on TV!



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Canal Sur, Diez Razones, just about to start.

Ten reasons why you should live in Alcalá.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Canal Sur, Diez Razones, just about to start.
> 
> Ten reasons why you should live in Alcalá.


Damn missed it. Repeated at all?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You can watch it online here:

Alcalá de los Gazules (Cádiz) :: Canal Sur a la carta


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> You can watch it online here:
> 
> Alcalá de los Gazules (Cádiz) :: Canal Sur a la carta


Thank you for sharing, I enjoyed watching it


----------

